# JSF Custom Tags + Facelets



## rico (23. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich Custom-Tags innerhalb von Facelets verwenden ?
Wenn ich mein Custom-Tag in die Seite einbinde, wird es momentan nicht beachtet. (d.h. im Seitenquelltext steht immer noch das Tag)

Viele Grüße
Rico


----------



## gex (23. Mrz 2009)

Hi

Was hast du denn bis jetzt? Wenn du ein Custom Tag (also eine ui:composition) definiert hast, musst du dieses File
deinem xy.taglib.xml hinzufügen, welches wiederum über den entsprechendens context-param den Facelets zugänglich gemacht werden muss.

Den Namespace deiner Facelet Taglib fügst du nun deiner Facelet Seite als mittels xmlns:custom="" hinzu.

Oder was klappt dabei nicht?


----------



## rico (24. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte bisher nur das TLD und die verschiedenen Tag-Klassen. Hab jetzt eine taglib.xml hinzugefügt und es funktioniert. Super , THX


----------

